# Spanish Thing



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

So I'm thinking maybe I won't look so bad if I kick Dave right out of the clip, or maybe that's just wishful thinking.

http://members.shaw.ca/jeffflowerday/Clips/Spanish%20Thing.wma

Again the Zoom doing the recording 16/44 this time, layed one track down on it and then the second. Audio Technica Condenser. Imported both into Cubase and set the levels and added a little verb, that's it.

Martin OMC Laurence Juber.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Almost forgot, no pinky planting. :tongue:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Are your fingers not sore?....Very latinish hmm we should work on that for our show:tongue: Good job, it takes gut to post out on the www web.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Si segnior!
Multo grande. (I have absolutely no idea what I just said here but it is meant to say "very nice")

:rockon:


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

It's Sunday and the boys are into the Scotch again....

......¡muy agradable!

[hic]


----------

